# I need VAPORIZER  INFO



## BrendanV (May 23, 2006)

Hey guys, Me and my friend smoke alot of weed. About once a day. We started to think about out lungs.. Our brains... and about everything else weed effects. So.. The brilliant person I am, I came up with the idea buying a good vaporizer. So me and my friend is in the hunt for a good quality Vaporizer. we're not worried about the money. So please send me to any good sited you'd recomend. If anyone outthere that may have one please could you give me the +/- about it and how it works. Please Any info would GREATLY worthy? Yeah I guess. anyways. Any info guys thanks! 

BrendanV


----------



## purple_chronic (May 24, 2006)

Ive been thinking of buying one myself i read about this one it sounds pretty good!!!


Chek it out...
http://www.funkyleaf.com/products/1455.html


----------



## AusToker (May 24, 2006)

what does a vaporizer do?


----------



## Ogof (May 24, 2006)

Howdy:
Vaporizors are really good. However the BC Vaporizer
is a piece of junk. It just does not work right.
You will just have to trust me on this.
Do not waste your money on it.

I'm saving up for a Volcano. Very nice, very $$$$.

Cheers


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 24, 2006)

yeah i have heard that about the BC Vap too 

definitely save for the Volcano like Ogof said


----------



## Skribb (May 24, 2006)

me & my boy baught one a few years back for 100 bucks i dont know what kind it was but it sucked so much! we didnt even get a buzz & waisted a whole gram of some good bud has anyone got high using a vap?


----------



## Ogof (May 24, 2006)

Absolutely!!
It was a Volcano. An amazing and extremely tasty experience.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

My buddy has a vapir and it is sweet, takes a cartridge, has a fan with three speeds, digital temp display and such, I think it was around $300. He hasn't had it for more than a few months so I can't say for reliability. We hooked up a hose splitter and it wrked well also.
Hell yeah skribb, this thing knocks you down a notch.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

I used to have a Vaporiser it was a called VaporBrother you 
can get them for like 135 buck on this site but I loved it It would 
get you high as hell and lasted for ever I had mine for like 4 years 
till I gave it away that is what I would recomened it a VapoBrother 
Peace out and Happy Smoking   
Hear is that link http://stores.channeladvisor.com/discountworldonline/Vaporizers/VaporBrothers TM/


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

okay, I have a "Voddoo" digital vape, And here's the thing bout vapes, it's not a "hurry up and smoke" type of session. It's the type were you need to actually chill and experiment. It's bout a week maybe longer to get it down just right, when you first get it you'll have to vape at a high temps but after you master it you can do it at low temps which is better IMO. Plus it's not like the movies were you see them turn it on and immedietly thick white smoke comes out, sometimes it's clear and you won't even see it but you'll be able to taste it really good. When I got mine the cd said it was a alternative way to stop smoking rather then the conventional way. I only use my when parents come over, I smoke out in my room at night. Oh, bout the smell, it does let out a small hint of smell but not all strong. Thats a great way to smoke without everyone in the house knowing wat ur up to. if you have any more Q's let me know?


----------

